# MethylBlue (Nootropic+Stim) from the Creators of VICAINE is here!!



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 11, 2020)

*www.gymntonic.com*​ 
 View this email in your browser 
 
 






 

 
 CLICK HERE - GYMnTONIC Supplement's HomePage 
 

 





 

 
 *It's Here!!

Methyl Blue by MA Labs

From the Creators of VICAINE - The #1 selling Nootropic of all time*
  [h=1]*Methyl-**BLUE*[/h]  [h=3]_?Super Stimulant?_

*By MA Labs*[/h]  ​ ​ ​  [h=4]*The Industry?s Most Powerful Super-Stimulant*[/h]  _In  short, Methyl-BLUE is a pure, extremely potent super-stimulant on par  with many of the industry?s past greats.  At its core, it is comprised  of several amphetamine-like compounds at dosages never before witnessed  in a legal product, with some of them being dosed a full 10X higher than  competing brands.  However, dosages alone don?t tell the full story.   The truth is that Methyl-BLUE will be substantially more powerful than  what the numbers indicate, due to something called MAO inhibition._​ 
 

 





 

 
 Purchase METHYL BLUE -  CLICK HERE NOW!! 

 

 
 

 

 





 

 
 Purchase EL CIELO Pheromone Cologne - CLICK HERE NOW!! 

 

 
 

 

 
 

 

 
 
 *Big Bang is our #1 selling Product

For the next 48 hours it is on sale for $39.99!*
  [h=3]Product Reviews[/h]    

 	[h=4]Amazing product  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]  	Posted by Dan on 22nd Apr 2020​ How  do they have all those powerful ingredients with such a light taste?  I'm amazing at this pre workout. Taste is amazing and it hits hard with  ZERO crash.
	Well freaking done BTP Creations​ 
 	[h=4]Great pre-workout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]  	Posted by Dana on 27th Oct 2019​ This  pre-workout is great. It gave me the energy I needed to blow through my  cardio and the pump I was looking for, for weight lifting without  jitters and with no crashing. It has a light fruit punch flavor which is  good, it wasn't too sweet like some other pre-workouts I've had.​
 



 
 

 





 

 






 

 
 Purchase BIG BANG Preworkout- CLICK HERE NOW


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 11, 2020)

Excited for this!  Get it while you can.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 12, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Excited for this!  Get it while you can.




Thank you!

^^ bump ^^

Opening weekend has been very good sales of this so far!!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 13, 2020)

NEW; Wow


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 13, 2020)

How are the sales on this Wes?  I imagine they are going quick?


----------

